# Want to ditch the boat and wade seabrook/bacliff area..



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

I want to wadefish after work tomorrow and I'm contemplating if it's worth the drive down there from Houston and where to go. I've been scoping out Bayshore Park, has anyone waded there? I have been to the Kemah/Seabrook flats before so that's an option as well. Any advice? Also, I will likely be wading past dusk. Thanks for any help!


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

flounder are starting to run, went to seabrook flats last weekend and caught 10 or 15 small ones on gulps. Was only there for about and hour then gave up cus of the rain.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Squatch knows I was there with him few small trout caught also


----------



## reelgame04 (Sep 10, 2013)

Have you tried El Jardin Beach off of Todville Rd an old salt told me to the right there is a big oyster reef been wanting to go but it's kind of hard with two fractures on my foot anybody tried that area 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------

